# Topics > Smart things > Smart beacons, smart tags, smart labels >  Finders, Tile, Inc., San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Tile, Inc.

thetileapp.com/products

----------


## Airicist

Tile | NEW Tile Family 2020

Oct 8, 2019




> Meet the new Tile lineup:
> 
> Tile Mate (NEW): Our everyday Bluetooth tracker; ideal for individuals and families who want a cost-effective and easily-attachable way to track multiple items. Featuring a 1-year replaceable battery and a longer 200 ft range, the new Tile Mate is a no-fuss way to keep track of your stuff. 
> 
> Tile Slim (NEW): Redesigned to fit perfectly in your wallet, on your laptop or luggage tag, or anywhere else with a thin profile. Now with a longer 200-ft range, a louder ring, and a 3-year battery life, Tile Slim is the most convenient way to keep track of your valuables.
> 
> Tile Pro (NEW): Our most powerful Bluetooth tracker. Created for those who value high performance, durability, and strong design. Now with a longer 400-ft range and our loudest ring ever, so you’ll find your things no matter where they are. 
> 
> Tile Sticker (ALL-NEW): The easiest tracking solution of all. Small and waterproof with an adhesive back, built-in 3-year battery and 150 ft range, the Sticker is ideal for busy individuals and families who need effortless, long term convenience. 
> ...

----------

